# Lindsay Lohan muss nicht ins Gefängnis



## Mandalorianer (22 Okt. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan muss nicht ins Gefängnis*

*...dafür bleibt sie jetzt bis Januar 2011 in der Entzugsklinik*​

*US-Schauspielerin Lindsay Lohan musste am Freitag erneut vor Gericht erscheinen. Grund: Sie hatte mal wieder gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen und einen Drogentest nicht bestanden. Doch die 24-Jährige kommt mit einem blauen Auge davon – sie muss nicht wieder ins Gefängnis.
*

Um 4 Uhr morgens hatte sich Lindsay Lohan aus der Betty-Ford-Entzugsklinik auf den Weg zu diesem für sie wichtigen Gerichtstermin in Los Angeles gemacht. Gegen 8.30 Uhr Ortszeit sollte die Anhörung beginnen, knapp eine halbe Stunde vorher erschien der gefallene Hollywoodstar.

BILD-Reporterin Bettina von Schimmelmann war vor Ort: „Lindsay trug eine Jeans, ein schwarzes Jacket, ein weißes T-Shirt, eine Chanel-Tasche und schwarze Lack-Pumps. Sie sah sehr müde aus, unter ihren Augen sah man tiefe Augenringe.“

Lindsay Lohan betrat zusammen mit ihrer Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley den Gerichtssaal. Um eine erneute Gefängnisstrafe abzuwenden, hatte Lindsay Lohan Richter Elden Fox einen handgeschriebenen Brief überreicht, in dem sie beteuerte, dass sie es diesmal ernst meine, sich wirklich ändern wolle. 

Richter Elden Fox verkündete um 9.15 Uhr seine Entscheidung, schickte die amerikanische Schauspielerin nicht erneut hinter Gitter – dafür aber in eine weitere Entzugsbehandlung. Der Richter: „Ich lasse mich nicht manipulieren. Wenn Sie es ernst meinen mit diesem Brief, es ernst meinen mit Ihrer Zukunft – und wenn Sie Ihren Lifestyle wirklich ändern möchten, dann gebe ich Ihnen eine Chance. Denn sonst werden Sie Ihre Karriere und Ihren Ruf zerstören.“

Bettina von Schimmelmann: „Lindsay hat vor Dankbarkeit geweint. Auch ihr Vater Michael Lohan (von dem Lindsay Lohan schon lange nichts mehr wissen will, Anm.d.Red) saß im Gerichtssaal. Er hauchte Lindsay immer wieder die Worte I Love You zu, doch Lindsay würdigte ihn keines Blickes.“

*Bis zum 3. Januar 2011 soll Lindsay Lohan ihre bereits begonnene Reha nun fortsetzen.* Die letzten Wochen hatte das Party-Girl freiwillig in der Entzugsklinik Betty Ford Center im kalifornischen Rancho Mirage verbracht. Nun wird sie dort auch den Jahreswechsel verbringen. Der Richter hätte die Schauspielerin für den Verstoß gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen auch in Haft schicken können.* Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte 180 Tage hinter Gittern gefordert!*

Am 25. Februar 2011 muss Lindsay Lohan nun erneut vor Gericht erscheinen.

Lohan war im Juli wegen Drogendelikten zu jeweils 90 Tagen Haft im Frauengefängnis von Lynwood und einer Entzugstherapie verurteilt worden. Im August wurde sie nach nur knapp zwei Wochen Haft und drei Wochen Reha entlassen – mit Auflagen. Sie musste sich zweimal pro Woche unangekündigten Drogen- und Alkoholtests unterziehen und an Therapiesitzungen teilnehmen. Mitte September fiel ein Drogentest positiv aus. „Leider habe ich tatsächlich meinen letzten Drogentest verpatzt“, räumte Lohan damals beim Kurznachrichtendienst „Twitter“ ein.


*Nun gut 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (22 Okt. 2010)

> „Leider habe ich tatsächlich meinen letzten Drogentest verpatzt“


Wie kann man so etwas bitte "verpatzen".

Ab in den Knast mit ihr! Die volle Zeit!

Ist der beste Entzug und hoffentlich auch die beste Lehre, die sie daraus ziehen kann.
Wenn sie immer wieder verschont wird, kapiert die es doch nie ... genauso wie andere sog. "Stars & Sternchen"


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2010)

Ob Entzug oder Knast ist egal, Hauptsache First Class


----------



## krawutz (23 Okt. 2010)

Das hundertste Mal meint sie es ganz ernst, das hundertste Mal bekommt sie eine Chance - aber diese Dumpfbacke wird nur eine Botschaft verstanden haben : "Mach weiter so, wir bellen zwar, aber wir beißen nicht".
Schwarzen Humor scheint der Richter auch zu besitzen : „Ich lasse mich nicht manipulieren".


----------



## Katzun (23 Okt. 2010)

> ...dafür bleibt sie jetzt bis Januar 2011 in der Entzugsklinik




wetten wir, nicht?


----------

